# Streaming 2013 TDF



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*NO Streaming 2013 TDF this year*

Last year I watched the TDF on the NBC streaming app... 

This Year 2013, I can't find it , but there IS a FaceBook Thing for streaming the TDF... 

I'm Lost, what is the scoop !?

The face book thing is still out there with no info on how to buy or watch...

SO far looks like NBC is doing something but when I click on buying the app, Itunes tells me not for sale in US.
Also looks like Cycling TV is covering it, but I dont want a subscription, I just want to pay for the TDF...

ITs getting close to kick off, any body have more info.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing. No cable/dish for me.

The only clue I can find is a statement to potential advertisers that NBCSports.com will stream TdF 2013. If anyone knows additional info, please post it!

The Tour of California streaming was awesome in quality. Hoping for something similar.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

tourtracker is touted as the "official TDF" viewer... But I think NOT for the US...

Its better than then CNBC KRAP...


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump it


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm guessing steephill.tv will have it via EuroSport


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't have cable or dish either. Last year I bought what NBC Universal was offering and then they reneged. The Tour was suppose to be available until Aug. then NBC sent out notice one week before the Tour ended that it wouldn't honor the Aug. playback and that if you wanted to watch the 2013 Tour you had to subscribe to NBC Universal as part of your cable package. What a rip.

It was nice to see the Tour in HD though. My laptop has HDMI output and I connected it to my big screen TV. Streaming was good.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be watching the Tour on SporzaHD, commercial free from start to finish. All I have to do is wait 12-24hr for the boys to upload it to newsgroups. No laggy streaming, no commercials like NBC and Eurosport. Only downside is 12-24hr wait time, and language is in Dutch (I think, but I don't understand it).


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Eight days away and still only hints of NBC offering a live TdF 2013 streaming service, nothing concrete yet. 

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what's the point, everybody already knows that Tejay will win it.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Nothing... However NBC HAD apps available , but when you clicked on it, the App Store would say Not Available... NOW the NBC says coming soon... that has changed. Steephill TV has REMOVED its links to any live coverage.

The facebook link appears to be a scam... SO it looks like NO streaming in the US... I'm moving to Australia mate, for Tour Tracker...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

If steephills don't post streaming links I'm screwed. I'll taking a three week vacation in Australia.


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

I checked again today, and NBC Sports is now willing to take my money for streaming.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, econprof, I'll provide the details:

2013 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Stages and Maps

$29.99 All Access
$4.99/single day

Web and mobile access are considered different! Buying one doesn't get you the other but the link above is for web and they don't say anything about mobile.

USA access only.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> what's the point, everybody already knows that Tejay will win it.


Here we go again...


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

When you say live streaming... is there any option for playback later in the day ?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

For Canadians who are off the cable grid, I am going to try unblock-us.com which will allow me to use the NBC site. My only concern is that NBC might not take my Canadian Credit Card. I will try and set this up on Thursday night.


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

slight thread hijack -

Using Tunnelbear (https://www.tunnelbear.com/) might be an option. Always your computer to appear as if it originated from the U.K., so whatever streaming options are there, you can use. You'll need to pay $5 for the unlimited monthly plan, but easy to cancel afterwards. I used this last summer to watch the Summer Olympics from BBC website (so much better than NBC's...) I've also used this to purchase eBooks from vendors who'll accept US credit cards, but do geographic restrictions on purchases. (Domestique / The Rules are recent examples)


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

This press release finally answered many of the questions I had. It seems the digital access allows viewing "full stage replays".


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like they just went live with the streaming app for this year - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nbc-sports-tour-de-france-live/id663031099?mt=8

It *is* as different app than last years (even though the name/icon are the same). Price is $14.99 (universal app so just need to purchase once). Different product than the web-based version which is $29.99.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

NBC live streaming is absolute rubbish.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

JaeP said:


> NBC live streaming is absolute rubbish.


Meh, it is video and it works so far more reliably than Eurosport freebie....speaking of...it is looking like LCL is waging war on less-than legal Eurosport. But both Eurosport and NBC are doing the picture-in-picture annoy the anot out of you intro video BS this year...I wish Eurosport would not do that.


----------



## poorbadger (Apr 22, 2011)

Great NBC iPad app with lots of info, stats, and tracking available.

Anyone know if output via AppleTv AirPlay mirroring or AV connector to HDMI is supported? Don't have either of those but heading to the store if its supported.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm going to be watching live mainly from online sources. Cyclingfans.com or Steephill.tv have several good (even HD) links.
I'll be interested to see the feedback on the NBC online coverage, I'm just not ready to pay for something I can get for free.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

JaeP said:


> NBC live streaming is absolute rubbish.


i can't believe they have that stupid banner at the top preventing the race from going full screen... if i had known that I wouldn't have subscribed... it's bad enough having to listen to Paul and Phil. Not to mention while running dual monitors if i do set it to full screen on one as soon as i move to the second monitor it reverts to windowed mode. The tourtracker website (Tour of Cali, US Pro Challenge) is so far superior... I wish they were handling the coverage of this.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

I see mention of live streaming, but is it definite that replays are available?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

irish said:


> Looks like they just went live with the streaming app for this year - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nbc-sports-tour-de-france-live/id663031099?mt=8
> 
> It *is* as different app than last years (even though the name/icon are the same). *Price is $14.99 (universal app so just need to purchase once). *Different product than the web-based version which is $29.99.


So if you get the android version, you can download the iOS at no additional cost?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i can't believe they have that stupid banner at the top preventing the race from going full screen... if i had known that I wouldn't have subscribed... it's bad enough having to listen to Paul and Phil. Not to mention while running dual monitors if i do set it to full screen on one as soon as i move to the second monitor it reverts to windowed mode. The tourtracker website (Tour of Cali, US Pro Challenge) is so far superior... I wish they were handling the coverage of this.


The first problem you describe - get an ad blocker. 

The second has nothing to do with NBC, it is a long standing bug/feature of Adobe Flash.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the paid access live only or can I watch replay

Question for both the mobile app and the web stream

I read the app review say 12km coverage for stage 1


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> The first problem you describe - get an ad blocker.
> 
> The second has nothing to do with NBC, it is a long standing bug/feature of Adobe Flash.


Unfortunately ad blockers don't work the way they have it setup.

The dual screen issue isn't an Flash problem, I've watched plenty of flash video's full screen on one monitor and been able to work on the second monitor. That said they're using silverlight not flash but it should also work fine with silverlight. I emailed them about it and they said it would not be fixed for this years tour.



PoorCyclist said:


> Is the paid access live only or can I watch replay
> 
> Question for both the mobile app and the web stream
> 
> I read the app review say 12km coverage for stage 1


With the web access you can replay the stages, I didn't get the mobile app so i'm not sure about that one.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> With the web access you can replay the stages, I didn't get the mobile app so i'm not sure about that one.


*ONLY* for iOS, not the android version.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

JaeP said:


> NBC live streaming is absolute rubbish.


I may have been a little vexed when I posted this. I posted this about 1 hour after the race had started but the live stream wasn't up (even though the website said it was available). After the feed came up the audio was terrible until Phil and Paul came on (Yeah, I love those guys mistakes and all). Anyway . . . 

I had taken a nap after work so I could watch it live. The tour starts around 2:40am here in Sandy Eggo and I usually get up at 6:00am to get ready for my Saturday morning club ride. After the late start and terrible audio I was kinda upset. I guess the lesson of this story is to watch the replay.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Steephill is no longer posting links to unofficials streaming:



SteepHill said:


> *June 30 important update:* As of today, we will no longer link to unauthorized live video sources due to malicious popup advertising and potential copy infringements. After much thought I have made this decision to avoid confusion, because steephill.tv has nothing to do with these external sites.
> I was hoping the cycling market would sort itself out by now and provide more viable options for internet users around the globe, but that's not the case yet. Nonetheless, I believe its time for this site to only support authorized broadcasters.
> In the directory below, you'll see links to legitimate sources and their tv schedules in various countries, but there will be fewer unrestricted links going forward.
> I'll have more to say on this later. — Steve


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

blakcloud said:


> For Canadians who are off the cable grid, I am going to try unblock-us.com which will allow me to use the NBC site. My only concern is that NBC might not take my Canadian Credit Card. I will try and set this up on Thursday night.


Any luck?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Did nbc offer a way to access to the web replays without seeing the picture of winner everyday.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Any iPad friendly and free sites? Managed to find a feed that wasn't blocked at work today.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> Did nbc offer a way to access to the web replays without seeing the picture of winner everyday.


The winner wasn't shown on the video itself but they still ruined today for me... when you log into the site to get to the video off to the right they show the "overall leaderboard" and "news flash" both of which gave away today's winner.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought the access for 29.99 and hdmi to my TV now quality is very good
Happy so far


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I think one can use this link to access the video without seeing the winner:

*2013 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Stages and Maps*

I really hate when sites post pictures/videos of the stage winner right on the home page. I got ride of Velo News from my Flipboard feed because it was a total spoiler site. 

Just picked up the NBCSN web access as we finally cut the cord(dish)!!! This thing better work. After a quick dry run tonight after watching Stage 2 on our last day of DirectTV it seems to work pretty well. Pushed through HDMI to TV at [email protected] and it streamed pretty well (Windows 7 Ent via Chrome). Might play around with those setting (open to advice).


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

MTBMaven said:


> I really hate when sites post pictures/videos of the stage winner right on the home page. I got ride [sic] of Velo News from my Flipboard feed because it was a total spoiler site.


A site that has NEWS in its name posts "spoilers" about the day's events? Shocking! 
Let me guess - you blocked your local TV station from your Flipboard, too, because you like to wait until evening to catch up on the day's shootings, fires, and car crashes...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

MTBMaven said:


> I think one can use this link to access the video without seeing the winner:
> 
> *2013 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Stages and Maps*
> 
> I really hate when sites post pictures/videos of the stage winner right on the home page. I got ride of Velo News from my Flipboard feed because it was a total spoiler site.


What i've done is open that page and then shrink the width on it so i hides the "Overall Leaderboard" and "News Flash" sidebars... that seems to take care of the spoilers so far.

They say sliverlight works better on IE than Chrome...which would make sense since it's a Microsoft product, it might be worth trying although i can't say i really noticed a difference between the two.

I watched stage 2 on NBC yesterday and while the picture was better i forgot just how many commercial breaks they take during the tour broadcasts! That's definitely one big advantage of the web package.


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Eurosportplayer.com work for US ?

I've just bought a months subscription for 5 Euros


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there anyway to see the 2 hour NBC recap through the website? I couldn't find it last night, but I was trying not to see results so I didn't dig too much. The full broadcasts are nice when I have the time, but sometimes two hours is sufficient.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Gudmann said:


> Does Eurosportplayer.com work for US ?
> 
> I've just bought a months subscription for 5 Euros


Only if you do VPN shens. Eurosport player is otherwise IP-region locked.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

ratherBclimbing said:


> Is there anyway to see the 2 hour NBC recap through the website? I couldn't find it last night, but I was trying not to see results so I didn't dig too much. The full broadcasts are nice when I have the time, but sometimes two hours is sufficient.


I agree, the 2 hour recaps are nice, but unfortunately they don't offer them through the web.


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Any iPad friendly and free sites? Managed to find a feed that wasn't blocked at work today.


Care to share the link?


----------



## mudgirl (Jul 3, 2013)

*Short recap NOT available*



ratherBclimbing said:


> Is there anyway to see the 2 hour NBC recap through the website? I couldn't find it last night, but I was trying not to see results so I didn't dig too much. The full broadcasts are nice when I have the time, but sometimes two hours is sufficient.



Yes, I want this too. I love the edited video of the race that's about a hour or so long. Been watching that for the last few years on NBC/Versus on TV. Now I don't have TV. I've purchased the NBC Sports streaming but after several cryptic emails with customer service I've figured out they are not offering the short video only the full race video. They won't come out and say that though!

Anyone know how do see the SHORT recap video online? Thanks.


----------

